# Informatik Stacks und Queue Hilfe



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Hi Leute, 
Und zwar hab ich bis morgen eine Aufgabe aus dem Informatikbuch auf (bringt mich vom Defizit wahrscheinlich runter), jedoch bin ich stark am Verzweifeln weil ich die letzten Tage nicht anwesend auf Grund von Krankheiten war.

Die Aufgabe sieht wie folgt aus[nur b) Implementationsdiagramm]:



https://imgur.com/a/XndFu23



Könnte mir jemand die Aufgabe lösen und eventuell erklären, wie man darauf gekommen ist, währe sehr hilfreich 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Was genau verstehst du denn bei der Aufgabe nicht?


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Was genau verstehst du denn bei der Aufgabe nicht?


Generell wie ich Anfangen muss, hab mit Stacks und Queue‘s noch nie gearbeitet da dies alles in der letzten Woche gemacht wurde, in der ich nicht anwesend war.
Hab mir außerdem paar Videos dazu angeschaut, aber verstehe tatsächlich nur Bahnhof


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Also erstmal ein bisschen basis wissen:

Stacks und Queues sind Datenstrukturen. Sowohl Stack als auch Queue speichern die Elemente nicht direkt sondern werden in einem sogennanten Container gespeichert. Diese Container zeigen wiederum auf andere Container.

Stack funktioniert nach dem Prinzip First in Last Out. Dies bedeutet, dass das die Elemente welche zuerst reingespeichert werden zuletzt herauskommen. Stell es dir wie einen Tellerstapel in der Cafeteria vor.

Die Queue funktioniert nach dem First in First out Prinzip. Dies bedeutet, dass Elemente welche sich zuerst "anstellen" auch zuerst wieder die Queue verlassen dürfen. Stelle es dir wie eine Warteschlange im Supermarkt vor


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Also erstmal ein bisschen basis wissen:
> 
> Stacks und Queues sind Datenstrukturen. Sowohl Stack als auch Queue speichern die Elemente nicht direkt sondern werden in einem sogennanten Container gespeichert. Diese Container zeige wiederum auf andere Container.
> 
> ...


Danke zunächst für die Antwort!
Das mit dem Prinzip wie die funktionieren, habe ich relativ verstanden.
Also bei den Stacks ist das quasi wie ein Haufen voller Teller, bei dem das letzte Teil welches draufgelegt wurde (also auch das oberste Teil) zuerst genommen wird. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden.
Bei den Queues ist das dann so, wie „wer zuerst da ist wird auch als erstes bedient“?
Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie ich das auf die Aufgabe beziehe und vorallem nicht, wie ich das Implementationsdiagramm mache.
Kannst du mir eventuell dazu die Lösung geben und mir im Nachhinein grob erklären, wie man auf was kommt?
Wäre echt eine starke Hilfe!


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Also die Aufgabe a) ist recht simpel  Große Teller entsprechen Großen Bibern und kleine Teller entsprechen kleinen Bibern 

Bei der Aufgabe b) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mit Implementationsdiagramm ein UML Diagramm gemeint ist aber ich kann dir gerne eins anfertigen 

Bei der Aufgabe c) muss man wahrscheinlich entweder mit Pseudo Code oder mit Java Code den Algorithmus anfertigen


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Also die Aufgabe a) ist recht simpel  Große Teller entsprechen Großen Bibern und kleine Teller entsprechen kleinen Bibern
> 
> Bei der Aufgabe b) bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mit Implementationsdiagramm ein UML Diagramm gemeint ist aber ich kann dir gerne eins anfertigen
> 
> Bei der Aufgabe c) muss man wahrscheinlich entweder mit Pseudo Code oder mit Java Code den Algorithmus anfertigen


 Ja ich denke mal auch das mit dem Implementationsdiagramm ein UML Diagramm gemeint ist, also so haben wir das in der Vergangenheit im Unterricht gemacht^^
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, würd dir gerne ein Sternchen geben, weiß aber nicht wie


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Hab ihr das schonmal in der Schule besprochen? Weil "Erstellen sie ein Implementationsdiagramm" ist sehr waage


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Hab ihr das schonmal in der Schule besprochen? Weil "Erstellen sie ein Implementationsdiagramm" ist sehr waage


Ganz genau nicht, dass alles mit dem Implementationsdiagramm und der Aufgabe kam halt in der Zeit dran, an der ich Krankheitsbedingt nicht anwesend war^^


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Chabub hat gesagt.:


> Ganz genau nicht, dass alles mit dem Implementationsdiagramm und der Aufgabe kam halt in der Zeit dran, an der ich Krankheitsbedingt nicht anwesend war^^


Das ist schlecht xD Man hat hier nämlich einen großen Interpretationsspielraum xD


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

.


----------



## Chabub (17. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Das ist schlecht xD Man hat hier nämlich einen großen Interpretationsspielraum xD


Kannst du dann eventuell zeigen, wie du es gemacht hättest?
Weil falsch wird es dann ja wohl trotzdem nicht sein, sag dann einfach Bescheid das ich mich da ein bisschen „eingelesen“ hab xD


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2020)

Ein mögliches UML Diagramm könnte so aussehen:


----------



## Chabub (18. Nov 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Ein mögliches UML Diagramm könnte so aussehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 14316


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

